# Promise SuperTrak EX4350 RAID Controller with FreeBSD 9.1



## apalgen (Jan 6, 2014)

I am trying to get my older Promise SuperTrak EX4350 RAID Controller to work with FreeBSD 9*.* Can anyone help? It seems there are no drivers for newer FreeBSD versions than 6, can I use the old ones?

http://firstweb.promise.com/product/product_detail.asp?product_id=171
http://firstweb.promise.com/upload/Support/Manual/1_SuperTrak_EX4350_User_v1.0.pdf


----------

